
Government of India has decided to ban on 59 Chinese apps, including Tik Tok - ericzawo
https://www.indiatoday.in/india/story/centre-announces-ban-chinese-apps-privacy-issues-1695265-2020-06-29
======
worldexplorer
How will the ban come to effect? Any update from Google Play and apple app
store?

